# openoffice-bin 1.1.4 deutsches ebuild

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit openoffice auf deutsch zu installieren. Ich habe ein 64bit System. Da kommt im Moment nur openoffice-bin in Frage.

  LANGUAGE=GER oder 49 emerge openoffice-bin funktioniert bei -bin nicht.

Früher gabs mal deutsche ebuilds von T. Scherbaum.

Hier ist auch nichts dabei.

http://www.gentoo.de/viewcvs/gentoo-x86/app-i18n/openoffice-bin-de/ ist nur openoffice 1.1.3 und ob das funktioniert?

----------

## Rawk

Ich hätte auch Interesse an einem openoffice-bin-de-1.1.4.ebuild.

Ich habe es mit dem 1.1.3 ebuild von gentoo.de versucht, indem ich es in 1.1.4 umbenannt habe. Dies hat allerdings nicht zum gewünschten Erfolg geführt. Es wurde zwar alles entpackt, aber die oo*-Dateien in /usr/bin bewirken überhaupt nichts und wenn ich soffice.bin aus dem program-Ordner von OOo starte, wird das Installationsprogramm geladen.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich denke, da hilft nur warten, daß bald oO 2.0 für die 64bit Systeme zur Verfügung steht.

----------

## dertobi123

Hier gibts ein openoffice-bin-de-1.1.4 Ebuild:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~zypher/files/ebuilds/app-i18n/openoffice-bin-de/

----------

## TheCurse

Gibts irgendwo auch ein deutsches ebuild für den RC von OpenOffice2.0?

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## Earthwings

Du kannst dieses ebuild nehmen. Setz LINGUAS auf de, sonst wird die englische Version runtergeladen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hat das schon mal jemand auf 64bit versucht? Habe mir schon mal 1.3 runtergeladen. Ließ sich aber nicht kompillieren. Bei kleineren Programmen kann man das schon mal versuchen, aber hier ist das Paket zu groß.( Einige der Sachen für x86 lassen sich ja auf 64bit System installieren und laufen auch halbwegs)Habe leider kein DSL, sonst würde ich das ausprobieren.

----------

